# Joystick issue 5d mk iii



## bard108 (Jul 11, 2012)

First time post but just wanted to see if anyone had the same problem with their joystick/multi-direction controller going AWOL!


----------



## Otter (Jul 11, 2012)

I cannot see what the problem is in this picture, could you give a better explanation or post a higher rez pic?


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

Not sure what's going on but no issues with mine.


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine works (and is still attached), but i find it's overly sensitive and it's really difficult to navigate menus unless i'm holding the camera just right, and really focusing on how i'm pressing the controller. Like, the slightest touch sends a left or right command/


----------



## bard108 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry about the vagueness, posted in fury...
It started getting supper sensitive making it next to useless and next time I look it had fallen off and it hadn't taken any knocks or any harsh use. Seen on another forum others complaining of the issue...
better image:


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 11, 2012)

Huh, mine is doing just fine. That's really crappy. That really should be covered by the warranty.


----------



## bard108 (Jul 11, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Huh, mine is doing just fine. That's really crappy. That really should be covered by the warranty.



It may well be... unfortunately I went grey market


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 11, 2012)

bard108 said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Huh, mine is doing just fine. That's really crappy. That really should be covered by the warranty.
> ...



Dude that sucks... i would be soooo pissed off. good luck!


----------



## quartzie (Jul 11, 2012)

bard108 said:


> Sorry about the vagueness, posted in fury...
> It started getting supper sensitive making it next to useless and next time I look it had fallen off and it hadn't taken any knocks or any harsh use. Seen on another forum others complaining of the issue...



Curiouser and curiouser. I figured that exact same joystick got a lot of exposure on the 7D, where it didn't cause much trouble (to my knowledge).


----------



## bard108 (Jul 11, 2012)

I had hoped that as it's pretty much identical to the 7D joystick (although, apparently, poorer quality) I would be able to find one to pop on but all the authorised canon peeps have said it needs an entire new back (GBP 150 including man hours) and at the moment only Canon themselves are authorised to repair in the UK... any tips for a 'make do' fix?


----------



## schlef (Jul 11, 2012)

ChrisAnderson said:


> Mine works (and is still attached), but i find it's overly sensitive and it's really difficult to navigate menus unless i'm holding the camera just right, and really focusing on how i'm pressing the controller. Like, the slightest touch sends a left or right command/



If you have the battery grip, turn the switch to off. For some reason, when my battery grip is turned on, the main joystick is super sensitive... if I turn the grip controls off, then it works like a non gripped unit (ie, better).


----------



## David Hull (Jul 11, 2012)

I remember seeing at least one report of this over on DP Review. I remember the guy sent it back to Canon and they fixed it. Found the link:

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1032&message=41564974


----------



## Rousey (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm awaiting 1dx's on pre-order and have shot 20 weddings with a pair of 5d3's. *The exact same happened with one of the bodies at my last wedding Saturday gone.* It wasn't dropped, wasn't forced it just literally jammed and popped out. 

I had been internally debating whether I really needed the 1dx's but the minor break has helped make up my mind. 

I managed to continue shooting the wedding with the body fine but it was fidly to change AF points. Haven't had the chance to take it for repair as yet. I'm assuming it will be done under warranty.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe a bad batch? Are the serialnumbers in the same area?


----------



## gators1996 (Jul 12, 2012)

Same thing happened to me after less than a week with the camera. Was overseas at the time. Canon quickly repaired it once I returned home. No additional issues for the past few months. Hopefully the repaired part is better than the original part.


----------



## danski0224 (Jul 12, 2012)

gators1996 said:


> Canon quickly repaired it once I returned home.



Super sticky black tape?

;D


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess I never noticed it with all the Canon cameras that I've used but now that I also shoot a Nikon D800, their "Joystick" to move the focus point is continous. If you hold it down in one direction, it will auto repeat. In fact it acts just like both cameras act when moving the focus box around the live view frame. Is there any way to set the Canon 5DIII to auto repeat in the viewfinder mode just like it does in live view?


----------



## And-Rew (Jul 12, 2012)

As some one about to go and place my order for a 5D3 - this comes across as a tad worrying.

Hoping it us just a 'batch' issue or an issue that has now been resolved in the unit i receive.
Thankfully i'm only upgrading my status from casual amateur to serious amateur!


----------



## Ristobkk (Jul 12, 2012)

I have same problem with over sensitive joystic, just unconvenient to use!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine popped off, but I did not loose it. I was able to put it back, but the rubber weather seal is not in the right place, and of course it could pop off again.


----------



## rlarsen (Jul 12, 2012)

My Joystick has not fallen off but I would welcome helpful advice on programming the AF home setting.
Currently when I push down on the joystick, AF returns to the center sensor and a second push switches back to the previous AF sensor which drives me crazy. I want the AF home setting to work every time, not every other time.

Can it be programmed that way ?
Thanks


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jul 12, 2012)

Bruce Photography said:


> I guess I never noticed it with all the Canon cameras that I've used but now that I also shoot a Nikon D800, their "Joystick" to move the focus point is continous. If you hold it down in one direction, it will auto repeat. In fact it acts just like both cameras act when moving the focus box around the live view frame. Is there any way to set the Canon 5DIII to auto repeat in the viewfinder mode just like it does in live view?



ditto on this, may have to poke around the manual again to see if there is a setting for that. 

On mine, the joystick is really easy on the first move, but it is touchy and just kind of figured it's something I will get used to in time. When I try to move the Af points across the screen it's real easy to mistakingly push down on it, and poof its off to the center point -


rlarsen said:


> My Joystick has not fallen off but I would welcome helpful advice on programming the AF home setting.
> Currently when I push down on the joystick, AF returns to the center sensor and a second push switches back to the previous AF sensor which drives me crazy. I want the AF home setting to work every time, not every other time.
> 
> Can it be programmed that way ?
> Thanks




I hope the sensitivity is in fact just something to learn and get used to and not a sign that my joystick will pop off. what batch?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 12, 2012)

Bruce Photography said:


> I guess I never noticed it with all the Canon cameras that I've used but now that I also shoot a Nikon D800, their "Joystick" to move the focus point is continous. If you hold it down in one direction, it will auto repeat. In fact it acts just like both cameras act when moving the focus box around the live view frame. Is there any way to set the Canon 5DIII to auto repeat in the viewfinder mode just like it does in live view?



yes its a setting in the AF area where you can choose for it to stop at the edge or loop around


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jul 13, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Bruce Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I never noticed it with all the Canon cameras that I've used but now that I also shoot a Nikon D800, their "Joystick" to move the focus point is continous. If you hold it down in one direction, it will auto repeat. In fact it acts just like both cameras act when moving the focus box around the live view frame. Is there any way to set the Canon 5DIII to auto repeat in the viewfinder mode just like it does in live view?
> ...



Yes I familiar with that setting but that does nothing for holding it down in one direction and having it auto-repeat. The setting you are talking about one goes just one square on the other side but does nothing about repeating a direction. Watch the difference in using the joystick to move the focus box in live view and then try the same thing in the viewfinder. One works by holding the joystick and one does not. Why?


----------



## rlarsen (Jul 13, 2012)

Can I program a simple AF home setting so every time the JS is pressed AF returns to the home position ?
It works that way on my 1-D MK ll


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Jul 13, 2012)

schlef said:


> ChrisAnderson said:
> 
> 
> > Mine works (and is still attached), but i find it's overly sensitive and it's really difficult to navigate menus unless i'm holding the camera just right, and really focusing on how i'm pressing the controller. Like, the slightest touch sends a left or right command/
> ...



You're right!! I'm using the Pixel grip, i wonder if this is one of the drawbacks of non-genuine gear  Can anyone comment on whether this occurs on the Canon portrait grip? I imagine it's something easily fixed in software, as it seems to be doubling the sensitivity and not relying on the click-down presses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2012)

rlarsen said:


> Can I program a simple AF home setting so every time the JS is pressed AF returns to the home position ?



That should be what it does, sort of - it's actually a toggle, so if it's not at the center AF point, pressing the joystick sets it to center, and if it's at the center, pressing it sets it to the last off-center point you used.


----------



## rlarsen (Jul 13, 2012)

The problem for me is the way it is currently programmed the AF Home feature works only every other time.
The feature is reliable on my 1-D bodies. Hit the home button and AF goes there, all the time. Simple and predictable.


----------



## rlarsen (Jul 13, 2012)

Regarding the Pixel battery grip, I found the feel of the joy stick ok but discovered it didn't move the AF reliably to all positions.
I contacted the eBay distributer and was told to ship it to Buenos Aires and they would look at it.

Of course shipping is very expensive and the delay at best for any possible repair or replacement is at least a month.
And they might say "seems ok to us" pay to have it shipped back to you.

Note to self: Do not purchase direct from China, only use a US distributer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2012)

rlarsen said:


> The problem for me is the way it is currently programmed the AF Home feature works only every other time.
> The feature is reliable on my 1-D bodies. Hit the home button and AF goes there, all the time. Simple and predictable.



The manual for the 1D IV indicates (p. 97) that pressing down the multicontroller selects the center AF point, and then pressing it again sets Automatic AF Point Selection - that doesn't sound like 'all the time' to me. I can't speak from personal experiene for previous 1-series bodies, but on the 1D X the behavior is as I described - first press selects center, second press returns you to the previously-selected off center point.


----------



## rlarsen (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks.
I should have been more clear. I've benefitted from the small home button on the 1-D MKll that of course doesn't have a joystick. The great thing is I can hit that button whenever I want without looking and I know AF will always be where I expect it to be. 
Often with 5D, I hit the JS and when I put my eye to the viewfinder I have to scramble to reposition AF to where I really want it.
There probably are some people who like the back and forth positioning but it tends to mess up my shooting. I also have to contend with the camera falling asleep and must wake it up with a shutter button tap before activating the JS. ( or exposure compensation )


----------



## rlarsen (Jul 13, 2012)

I went to the source and asked one of Canon USA's top two tech guru's, the great Rudy Winston, about the "AF Home setting." By the way another forum question asked how to get feedback to Canon. Simple, send Canon USA a letter or email. They are interested in what photographers have to say and they pass on the information and requests to HQ in Japan.

Hi Rex, 

Wish I was going to the Olympics, but won't be this year! Have to file that under my "hope to do it in the future" list. 

Anyhow, the solution to what you're experiencing isn't intuitive -- but it will work, depending upon how much you want to instantly move to other AF points. If you've gone into Custom Controls and configured the Multi-controller (joy-stick) to let you immediately move AF points about, by default, it acts as you describe: use the Multi-controller to move to some outer AF point, stop, and then press the Multi-controller straight in, and it returns you to the center point. But, if you press again, it reverts to the previously-selected AF point. Sounds like that's not what you want. 

My 1D Mark IV, with "Multi-controller while metering" (C.Fn III-9-1) active, actually behaves the same way the 5D Mark III does, allowing you to use it to move anywhere off-center, and then toggling between the last memorized point and center as you press it straight-in each time. 

Two basic options to get around this -- sort of -- on the 5D Mark III: 

1). ONLY use the Center AF point: Set the Multi-Controller for direct AF point selection within Custom Functions; actually use the Multi-controller to navigate to the Center AF point, and tap the shutter button to lock it in. Now, each press of the Multi-controller (straight-in, not at one of its 8 angles) will simply stay at the center point. However, I doubt that's what you're asking about... otherwise, there'd be no need to use the Multi-controller in the first place. 

2). MEMORIZE a frequently-used off-center AF point (you can only memorize one at a time, however) by navigating to it -- you can use the Multi-controller, or press the rear AF point select button, and then turn the top/rear dials to move to some off-center point you expect to use frequently. Press AND HOLD IN the rear AF point select button, and while you're holding it in, press the top panel illuminator button (small button wiht light bulb icon, on upper-right of top plate) -- you'll see "AF HP" appear briefly, indicating "Home Position" (you've memorized that AF point. 

Now, NAVIGATE BACK TO THE CENTER POINT, using either the Multi-controller or combination of AF point select button and top/rear dials. The memorized point blinks on and off in the finder, letting you know it's there and can be accessed with a push of the right button (more on that in a moment). Pressing the Multi-controller straight in keeps you at the center AF point, no matter how many times you press it. 

To instantly return to the memorized point: configure either the AF-On button, AE Lock button, depth-of-field preview button, or Lens AF Stop Button (select EF super-tele lenses only) to act as the instant return button for the memorized AF point. For AF-On or AE Lock buttons, select "Metering/AF" icon, then press the INFO button, and in the new screen that appears, select the "HP" option and press SET. With the Depth-of-field preview button or Lens AF stop buttons, select the HP option (no need to press INFO first), and press SET. Now, when the chosen button is pressed, you jump to the memorized, off-center AF point... either let it go, or (with the latter two), you can set it so that another press on that same button reverts you back to where you started from (Center AF point). 

In the meantime, the multi-controller can be used to jump you back to the center point if you've set the DOF or Lens AF Stop buttons to jump you to the memorized point and require another press to return you there. But if you simply press the Multi-controller straight in, you're back to having it toggle you between the last two visited points (center and memorized ones). You can defeat that by pressing the AF point select button, using the Multi-controller to move one point off-center and back again, and then pressing it straight-in. 

But aside from this, I don't see any way, on either camera, to use the Multi-controller to freely move off-center, and then press it straight-in to get back to center in one step, without having subsequent presses toggle you back and forth to the outer point you'd previously moved to. 

Not sure if this helps, but I hope it does! 

-- Rudy Winston 
Canon USA


----------



## smithy (Aug 1, 2012)

ChrisAnderson said:


> schlef said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisAnderson said:
> ...


This is occurring with my Pixel grip connected too. I'm very relieved to read that it's not a sign of my joystick failing.


----------



## hammy (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a hard time navigating the AF point with the multi-controller on the 1Dx. I cant seem to get it to the AF point i want. i end up using the quick dial and the main dial to pick AF point. Does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## smithy (Aug 2, 2012)

rlarsen said:


> In the meantime, the multi-controller can be used to jump you back to the center point if you've set the DOF or Lens AF Stop buttons to jump you to the memorized point and require another press to return you there. But if you simply press the Multi-controller straight in, you're back to having it toggle you between the last two visited points (center and memorized ones). You can defeat that by pressing the AF point select button, using the Multi-controller to move one point off-center and back again, and then pressing it straight-in.
> 
> But aside from this, I don't see any way, on either camera, to use the Multi-controller to freely move off-center, and then press it straight-in to get back to center in one step, without having subsequent presses toggle you back and forth to the outer point you'd previously moved to.


I actually found a way to have the camera sort of memorise two separate off-centre focus points PLUS having one-touch toggle access to the centre point again (effectively giving quick access to three different points). It involved following the above instructions, and setting the DOF preview button to HP mode, and then changing the multi-controller mode to 'Direct'.

Then what happens is you can press the AF select button to choose an off centre point, specifically a _different_ point from the one that you've memorised with the HP function. Then due to something special about the 'Direct' multi-controller mode, when you press it in it toggles between centre and that specified AF point, and you can also press the DOF preview button to select your HP point.

I don't know if that makes sense, but I'm pretty chuffed about the results...


----------



## bard108 (Aug 3, 2012)

Even though mine was grey market I signed up as a CPS member and got it repaired under warranty. The annoying thing is that the entire back plate needs to be replaced so it took a while to get the part in. Hoping it's a batch issue and this one won't be going AWOL as well.


----------



## suburbia (Aug 3, 2012)

mine fell off last week, I guess my body was one of the first batch


----------



## Ahven (Oct 27, 2012)

Mine fell off as well. The thing is I am from Finland, but living a year in Chile in south america and my warranty is only effective in Europe. Now I have to wait a month for the replacement and pay 300 dollars for it altogether of which I am needless to say quite damn pissed about after just spending a whole lot of dough for my mark III...


----------



## Ahven (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey can anybody tell me if this is a sort of "first batch problem" or something? When I finally get it replaced (which is taking ages here in Chile) can I rely on the new part lasting longer? A big part of why I got the mark III in the first place was because I shoot in harsh conditions and needed weather sealing. Needless to say if the button keeps falling off it's not the camera for me.


----------



## fiendish (Sep 2, 2013)

Long time lurker, just wanted to chime in on this.

My joystick came off about 2 weeks ago, sent it in last Wednesday, and should have it back by this Friday (9/6/2013) . Although my camera was in warranty, the tech center claims that it was not defective workmanship or quality. While I can't say I blame them, just like the original poster my knob fell off in transit. It was there, I took some photos, moved a few hundred feet to another location, it was gone. I had my Canon supplied neck strap and camera was slung around my right shoulder. That's what I get for not using my Black Rapid strap, or sans strap as I usually do.

Cost for repair was $233 which includes 2 day shipping from Virginia repair center.

As to the "first batch" issue I can't be sure. I bought my 5dm3 in December of last year from B&H, and can't imagine that would be the first batch.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Sep 2, 2013)

Glad to see Canon do away with it for the 6D!!!!


----------



## branthunter (Aug 3, 2014)

Same thing just happened to me yesterday on a 2 mo. old camera. I noticed the multi-controller button was 1/2 pulled off during a walking bird shoot--didn't touch it again but when I got back to the truck it was gone. It appears on a google search of the problem that most have been repaired under warranty, but some have not. This appears to have happened often enough without significant trauma to the camera ( certainly none happened to mine ) that it is a quality issue that should be covered.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 4, 2014)

Ahven said:


> Hey can anybody tell me if this is a sort of "first batch problem" or something? When I finally get it replaced (which is taking ages here in Chile) can I rely on the new part lasting longer? A big part of why I got the mark III in the first place was because I shoot in harsh conditions and needed weather sealing. Needless to say if the button keeps falling off it's not the camera for me.


Was the 5D-III also launched in March 2012 in Finland? How long is the warranty there, 1yr or 2yrs?


----------



## jp121 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a 5DM3 and recently found my joystick at the bottom of my camera bag. I pressed it back on but it didn't work properly.

So I found a reputable registered repairer and sent it in.

The repairer told me that I shouldn't have pressed it back on myself and the back of the camera has to be pulled off, in order to repair it. The repairer said that with these joystick issues sometimes the whole back of the case has to be replaced.

I was lucky, nothing was broken and needed to be replaced.


----------



## candyman (Aug 15, 2014)

jp121 said:


> I have a 5DM3 and recently found my joystick at the bottom of my camera bag. I pressed it back on but it didn't work properly.
> 
> So I found a reputable registered repairer and sent it in.
> 
> ...




So, at the end what did you pay for it?
I had this issue as well. Estimated costs were between 200 and 300 euro. I decided to fix it myself. I did and it works - trying to be gentle with it (as I did before when it jumped off). Still, for a semi-pro camera of around 3000 euro (I bought it for that price) a thing like this should not happen. Hopefully Canon learned from it, improve this mechanism for the next semi-pro and pro cameras that use the joystick.


----------



## jp121 (Aug 16, 2014)

This place charges AUD$100 to submit a camera for inspection. They didn't charge me anything more for the repair.


----------



## candyman (Aug 16, 2014)

jp121 said:


> This place charges AUD$100 to submit a camera for inspection. They didn't charge me anything more for the repair.



They wanted to charge me between 200 and 300 euro because the camera was out of warranty :'(


----------

